# Plants are the Strangest People



## Shrike (Feb 14, 2012)

This is a great blog that profiles common species of house plant and provides basic care instructions:

http://plantsarethestrangestpeople.blogspot.com/

I've enjoyed it and figured some you guys would as well.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 14, 2012)

Aha!  So that's what that thing is.  I inherited the "keep the plants alive at the library" job and brought the Spathiphyllum spp. back to the brink and flowering after a few months.  Thanks, Shrike...now I can actually see what its needs are.


----------

